# exotic evergreens



## jackson (Sep 6, 2001)

Does anyone know of a reputable dealer of exotic species of evergreens in the NE US? Website address would be a plus.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 8, 2001)

The closest i know is in IL. Rich's Foxwillow Pines in Woodsock IL.

http://www.richsfoxwillowpines.com/

I buy there.


----------



## miller1 (May 25, 2012)

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## treedoc1 (May 25, 2012)

*David Thompson Harford County Maryland, north of Baltimore*

http://www.foxboroughnursery.com


----------

